# Pressing "Open" instead of Save - where does the file go?



## Infused (Aug 22, 2008)

I emailed myself an essay, and instead of saving the file, i just pressed "open". Now after a couple hours of editing I can't find the file anywhere on my computer. Is this file gone forever, or is there still a chance of finding it?


----------



## indraprastha (Nov 25, 2008)

Did you access your email from the web (example: yahoo mail), if so, those attachments will be stored in the internet temporary folder, if you're using Internet Explorer, click tools > internet options > (under temporary internet files) click settings > view files, then you should be taken to a folder, usualy (C:\Documents and Settings\<your user name>\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files) , try looking over there.
Note: The files will still be there unless you have cleared your internet cache.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

If you are using outlook *do not* open the attachment again.  This will overwrite the the original temporary file and mess you up. Open another email that has an attachment, then open the attachment and hit F12 for save as. Click the drop-down arrow at the top for the location and note the location. After this use Windows Explorer (Windows Key + E) and browse for that location. Hunt around until you find your original attachment and use F12 to open save as whenever you open at attachment from an email from now on.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

also try searching the system by Modified date... use wild card like *.doc ( If it is a word document), also if there is a unique word in the document you could search in the second box... "a word or phrase in the document"


----------

